# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Ко дню святоо Валентина,23 февраля,8 марта -подарки

## Aliseok

Рада приветствовать Вас в моей темке.Предлагаю Вам изделия сделанные мной с душой и любовью.Изделия ручной работы сейчас пользуются интересом-можете и вы порадовать себя или своих близких неповторимыми работами сделанных с теплом и заботой.
Еще огромный выбор подарков можно найти в моих темках.
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=835787&page=8
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=429337&page=20
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1221419&page=3
Топиарий Нежность -150грн.
 

---------- Сообщение добавлено  12.02.2014 в 12:31 ----------

Денежный топиарик-130грн
Банкноты евро.


---------- Сообщение добавлено  12.02.2014 в 12:33 ----------

Денежный топиарик-130грн.
банкноты доллар.

----------


## Aliseok

Букетики мимозы из бисера-100грн.
 

---------- Сообщение добавлено  12.02.2014 в 12:41 ----------

Дерево из бисера инь-янь-400грн.


---------- Сообщение добавлено  12.02.2014 в 12:43 ----------

Букет из бисера -220грн
продается с вазой.


---------- Сообщение добавлено  12.02.2014 в 12:46 ----------

Дерево из натуральных камней-170грн

----------


## Aliseok

Дерево из бисера "Влюбленные лягушата"-270грн.


---------- Сообщение добавлено  12.02.2014 в 12:51 ----------

Сакура из бисера-250грн.


---------- Сообщение добавлено  12.02.2014 в 12:52 ----------

Сакура из бисера-230грн.


---------- Сообщение добавлено  12.02.2014 в 12:54 ----------

Сакура из натуральных камней.
розовый кварц и змеевик-200грн


---------- Сообщение добавлено  12.02.2014 в 12:56 ----------

Лаванда-250грн

----------


## Aliseok

Красная сакура-250грн


---------- Сообщение добавлено  12.02.2014 в 13:00 ----------

Орхидея в натуральную величину-200грн.


---------- Сообщение добавлено  12.02.2014 в 13:04 ----------

Дерево из натуральных камней-250грн.


---------- Сообщение добавлено  12.02.2014 в 13:39 ----------

шкатулка для документов или бижутерии-200грн

----------


## Aliseok

Тарелка-100грн.
продается с подставкой.

----------


## Aliseok

тарелки по 80грн.

----------


## Aliseok

тарелки по 80грн.

----------


## Aliseok

Шкатулка для документов или бижутерии-200грн
 

---------- Сообщение добавлено  12.02.2014 в 13:51 ----------

Шкатулка "Любимый мишка"-150грн.


---------- Сообщение добавлено  12.02.2014 в 13:52 ----------

кувшин на 1 л.-100грн.

----------


## Aliseok

Зайки по 300грн.ПРОДАНЫ,Возможен повтор.
  

---------- Сообщение добавлено  12.02.2014 в 14:24 ----------

ангелы сна по 250грн.

----------


## Aliseok

котики-неразлучники-200грн.

----------


## Aliseok

котики-200грн пара


---------- Сообщение добавлено  12.02.2014 в 14:35 ----------

Валентинки-120грн.
под заказ.

----------


## Aliseok

фея-хранительница домашнего очага-250грн.
  

---------- Сообщение добавлено  12.02.2014 в 14:55 ----------

Зайки по 250грн

----------


## Aliseok

Собачки-150грн.
  

---------- Сообщение добавлено  12.02.2014 в 15:01 ----------

Винтажный ангел-250грн

----------


## Aliseok

пара таксиков в корзинке-150грн.
под заказ.
срок исполнения 1 день.
  

---------- Сообщение добавлено  12.02.2014 в 15:05 ----------

Винтажный ангел-250грн.
под заказ

----------


## D.V.I.S.

Здравствуйте. Какие размеры зайчиков, пост №9? Если взять две зайки, как изменится цена ?

---------- Сообщение добавлено  14.02.2014 в 09:28 ----------

Здравствуйте. Огромное спасибо Вам за зайчат.  Жена в восторге!!!!

---------- Сообщение добавлено  14.02.2014 в 22:07 ----------

А Вы смогли бы к этой паре, сделать двух зайчишек-мальчишек (деток), одного чуть по-старше и другого чуть по-младше?

----------


## Aliseok

.........

----------


## Aliseok

Котейки-260грн.пара.
Валентинки-150грн.шт.

----------


## D_r_n

> котики-неразлучники-200грн.


 какой размер?

----------


## Aliseok

> какой размер?


 Высота(с хвостом)-35см
ширина 30см
Эти работы представлены для примера.Наличие уточняйте.
Под заказ 1-2 дня.Можно в другой цветовой гамме.
По ссылке можно посмотреть другие варианты.
http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=835787&page=12
Котики-неразлучники-150грн.пара.

----------


## Aliseok

Коты-неразлучники-200грн.
Высота 35см.
ширина 30см.

----------


## Aliseok

Мищки-70грн.шт.

----------


## Aliseok

[/COLOR]Валентинки-150грн.шт.
  

---------- Сообщение добавлено  12.02.2015 в 14:57 ----------

[/COLOR]Котики-260грн.пара
[COLOR="Silver"]

----------


## Aliseok

Феечка-300грн.

----------


## Aliseok

Улыбашечка-400грн.

----------


## Aliseok

Нежная и воздушная девочка-400грн.

----------


## Aliseok

Ушастики-250грн

----------


## Aliseok

Жабки-200грн.

----------


## Bivaliu

Название темы у Вас просто неудачное! А успех очень даже зависит именно от него...
Переименуйте тему в "Сделано моими руками с любовью и старанием для вас" или что-то подобное...
А то народ смотрит на Валентина, 23-е, 8-е и даже не заглядывает в неё, понимая не актуальность вопросов...

----------


## Aliseok

> Название темы у Вас просто неудачное! А успех очень даже зависит именно от него...
> Переименуйте тему в "Сделано моими руками с любовью и старанием для вас" или что-то подобное...
> А то народ смотрит на Валентина, 23-е, 8-е и даже не заглядывает в неё, понимая не актуальность вопросов...


 Спасибо большое за совет!Да.надо переименовать.а вообще эта темка к праздникам создавалась...

----------


## Aliseok

...

----------


## Aliseok

.....

----------

